# Real Classy Dude



## muskrat89 (14 Jul 2004)

I read this on another site. Someone needs to find this jerkoff and have a chat with him....


http://toobis.com/rant-armedforces.html


 :rage:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Jul 2004)

Naaah....I think once you read the " 3 hours pushing shopping carts around Wal-mart" part, you get this kids picture.
And judging by his photo he should think about pushing faster. :blotto:


----------



## CDNsig (14 Jul 2004)

:soldier: I briefly went through the rest of his site, it's some of the most disgusting filth I have ever seen (and not only for his comments on the Forces). This guy should be locked up and given to "Bubba" as his b___th... At the very least, someone should contact this idiot's ISP and have him shut down...

So many idiots, not enough bullets... :


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jul 2004)

If you look at his picture you can almost see the missing chromosomes.   It's a funny rant though, seems like a cheap knock off of the maddox site.

I sure hope someone doesn't sign mr toobis@telus.net up for free gay army porn sent to his email every day.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Jul 2004)

Or send the url to that hacker site that gace us a hard time awhile ago...Oppps did I say that out loud? Inside voice outside voice.  :


----------



## alexk (14 Jul 2004)

Look at this  http://toobis.com/rant-hitler.html !!!!!!!!!!!!

honestly i think this guys needs to be put in his place, Ex- Dragoon would you be kind enought to send it towards the hacker sight? 

Alex


----------



## muskrat89 (14 Jul 2004)

I know, I know.... "Take it from whence it comes" ...   But trashing veterans?? I know if you're at his site, and you turn your speakers up, you can hear the dueling banjos from "Deliverance" playing in the background.... That being said, he can talk smack about us all he wants.. but veterans?? Geez..

I hope they find that inbreed in his Mommy's basement (where he lives), choked to death on one of the 8 hot dogs he eats for lunch every day


----------



## Danjanou (14 Jul 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I sure hope someone doesn't sign mr toobis@telus.net up for free gay army porn sent to his email every day.



Someone here do that, never   8)

Besides we're to busy enjoying our free food, travel and whatever and dreaming of a rewarding later career pushing shopping carts. 

Kid is a professional shite disturber and seems to get off on ticking people off, check out his other rants and his e-mail responses.

Now as my old Warrant said when our Honour Guard was being harassed by a bunch   of protesters, "stay quiet, don't react that's what they want. Just memorize their faces   because what goes around comes around and you may just bump into them someday soon in a dark alley. >


----------



## wongskc (14 Jul 2004)

This guy is proud to work at places like Wal-Mart and KFC.  That'll show you how much shit he's got in the brain locker.


----------



## muskrat89 (14 Jul 2004)

I looked that guy's site over some more, and feel much better now. A lot of people believe this stuff, but also spew it for the "shock value". After perusing some of his rants - the Hitler one, 9/11 was faked, people in wheelchairs, etc... I have come to the conclusion that there is no possible way that guy could believe all of that stuff, and he is doing it purely for the shock value. Even the most radical of tinfoil-hatters could not possibly believe all of that stuff....lol


----------



## casing (14 Jul 2004)

What a complete putz.   His statements are so contradictory that it's funny.


----------



## Excolis (14 Jul 2004)

i love how he says to get a real job like wal mart... lol....   i have never heard someone so retarded in all my life./


----------



## rcr (14 Jul 2004)

I don't think this guy's even worth getting upset over.  From what i've seen just exploring the site, he just seems like an internet facade put up to get on peoples nerves.  It strikes me as just uneducated, highly irritating satire.  I say let this author, or whoever's behind this horrible joke meet his own demise when someday he steps on the wrong toes and is dealt with first hand.


----------



## winchable (14 Jul 2004)

Karma will bite this guy in the arse, getting our shorts twisted over his rantings will only encourage him...


I will admit ...I did sign him up for some interesting e-mail services mwahaha


----------



## alexk (14 Jul 2004)

yup we were right he does live with his mommy HAHA 

http://toobis.com/rant-womenvote.html 

i had some time so i looked around on this waste of skins websight 

honestely Im sorry he is a canadain ( the topic slim posted)


----------



## mclipper (14 Jul 2004)

He probably applied for the CF and was turned down.   ;D  Now the poor baby is throwing a tantrum!!!!!  LOL  Just like a little kid.  "I didn't really want that anyway.  It's stupid."  Blah blah blah.


----------



## jswift872 (14 Jul 2004)

lol when i first read it i was mad but now i realise that he's just a dumb f**k who isn't worth my time, lol. people like him still exist......

p.s i signed up his e-mail for like 15 porn sites, lol


----------



## jonsey (14 Jul 2004)

After reading a couple of his rants, I can honestly say he affected me, I feel much dumber now.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (14 Jul 2004)

I just e-mailed that fuck tard, 

His rants make me mad, but on the same note make me laugh because it goes to show you how ignorant and stupid some people are.


----------



## Slim (14 Jul 2004)

Why not send this guys pic and details to Walmart head office and make them aware of his rants!?

I'm sure they really want that kind of publicity! >

Slim


----------



## Infanteer (14 Jul 2004)

Isn't it funny how he has a "Layton 2004" image on his page.

I won't give this guy the satisfaction of knowing his words mean anything to me.  The worst thing that we can do to this goof is ignore him, because all he is looking for is to rile people up.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (15 Jul 2004)

Holy cow that guy is overboard...

Ranting for the sake of ranting - even if he doesn't believe it, I hope that people are not convinced by such gems as 



> mean, it's been proven historically that World War One was the result of the United State's THIRST FOR EXOTIC SPICES



Anyone whose talen a high school history class knows that the US wasn't even in the war until the tail end of it...



> immoral war against Germany and Japan


?

as I recall, they brought the US into the war - even Hitler declared war on the US first!


Regarding 9/11


> It almost looks like the buildings are made of Legos! And that "building on fire" smoke? More like "smoke ball inside of a shoe box" smoke. FAKE FAKE FAKE.



he ought to be shot for that comment alone - or have his face rubbed into the ashes at ground zero.

From his more recent "rant"



> After the Nam disaster the government had to abolish the draft and settle for a military force made up of volunteers, aka the scum of society.


What is this guy's problem?   All he is is a bully, picking on people who can't easily get back at him.   I fail to see how the military harms his enjoyment of life on a daily basis...

Scratch that, just read another of his articles - he was seeing a psychologist, for anger problems, and finished his rant with " I'm so FURIOUS right now. I am NOT taking meds, I am NOT going to anger management classes, and I am NOT going back to see her EVER AGAIN! I don't care what mom says to me. Oh, and if you're reading this Margret: I'M GLAD YOU GOT BREAST CANCER".

 :threat:

when I did honour guard a few weeks ago for the 38 bg CoC ceremony, the incoming Colonel inspecting us remarked to me that psychology and infantry were an interesting combination...   now I can see why, as its hard to be impartial to people's problems, all of the time...

like everybody said, the best thing is for us to do is ignore him.   The problem is, he is out there representing Canada to the world...  Can somebody remove that flag from his site?


----------



## wongskc (15 Jul 2004)

> I hope that people are not convinced by such gems as



Anyone who takes him seriously is just using him to justify a position they already hold.  In that case, those people won't be inclined to listen to reason anyway, so I'm not worried about him rotting new brains.

Infanteer's right, just ignore him.  He'll eventually wither on the vine when his shock value wears out.


----------



## Kunu (15 Jul 2004)

Worst Maddox wannabe ever.   If you randomly click any three of his "rants", as I did before deciding not to waste any further bandwidth, I can almost guarantee he'll contradict himself within those.


----------



## SFontaine (15 Jul 2004)

I hate to say it guys but I think he's just a troll who's fishing for comments like these, and getting people like us worked up. I mean noone can be that ignorant. It's not humanly possible. Hence why it's probably just a troll.


----------



## Troopasaurus (15 Jul 2004)

Idiot pure and simple. I love how he "rants" then complains about getting negitive feedback.


----------



## whitefang2004 (15 Jul 2004)

I just been reading real classy dude's ranting. He REALLY needs to take a pill or preferably a whole bottle of them
because the things he's saying about the Forces are BANG OUT OF ORDER AND A COMPLETE PACK OF LIES!


----------



## whitefang2004 (15 Jul 2004)

I forgot to mention, I also read one of his rantings about rape victims and you know what? he posted an e-mail  from a girl who 
said she'd been raped with a reply that was obviously from him that went somewhere along the line of So What, Just Get Over It.
One part of this reply said, and I quote:  "mama didn't raise no fool."
No, she didn't. SHE RAISED SOMETHING TEN TIMES WORSE!!!


----------



## Sundborg (15 Jul 2004)

He's the "scum of society."     :threat:

Here is something a Sgt. from the US army wrote to him; he posted it on one of the pages with a bunch of other fan and hate mail:

"Hey you piece of shit!!!  What time and where at do you want to meet me?  I cant spell or type very good, but i can rip your head off, and shit down your throat in 30 sec or less while i am blind folded and my hands behind my back.  I will personally will fly to your location during my 15 days of R&R, and then while you're laying there bleeding to death, i will piss on your eye balls.  I will hold your right to say whatever you want to say although i will kill you first. Thank you very much ......"

I think he speaks for all of us.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jul 2004)

Heh, the guy doesn't speak for me sunborg, he sounds like an idiot no offense. Reminds me of a few emails i saw. "Oh if i had an m16 i'd blow you away".  First of all it's an empty threat because no one would and second, well it's murder 

Threatening to fight people on the internet is retarded, period. No way around it.  If someone did track this toobias moron down and beat the shit out of him we'd all cheer, the agressor would get sent to jail and this dummy would see ten times the amount of traffic on his website. We would all love to deck him but thats exactly the thing he wants, especially through email.

If i can suggest anything to someone reading this thread, we've taken a look at his site and it's garbage. It ranks with those white power sites that claim the holocaust never existed.  Theres nothing to see on his site so going to it actually helps him. It gives him more hits to the site, prompts hate mail which he will naturally use to his advantage to promote his site AND he can follow the links back to army.ca and i think we can all agree the last thing we need is some asshole like him comming here and dragging out site through the dirt.  Just means more people go to his site. He wins.


----------



## winchable (15 Jul 2004)

...sounds like you wanna fight Ghost...ANYTIME ...ANYWHERE.......


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Jul 2004)

Sorry Che, but my neo-pet can take your neo-pet anytime. >


----------



## Sundborg (15 Jul 2004)

Well no doubt Ghost, not all of us just want to fly over and find him and let him meet white-nuckled Johnny and Harry; but, I'm sure all of us have some kind of negative attitude for the narrow minded guy.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jul 2004)

You woul;dn't get a good fight out of him, he'd run or curl up in a ball.
uhh, and fighting is never the answer kid.  

Wait until he slips up and writes something "hateful" then email tellus or whoever is hosting his site and ask them why they are allowing a a website promoting hate on their server.

Unless people are allowed to do that?


----------



## Lexi (15 Jul 2004)

Jeeze, I've been away for 2 days and look what I've missed.

Frankly I find that guy funny.
One look at his face is all you need to realise what sort of moron he is.  ;D


----------



## tabernac (15 Jul 2004)

What a hypocrite. Calling people idiots and dumasses and thinks Canada has Forces in Iraq. Go figure...

He is a complete embarrassment to Canada.



> military force made up of volunteers, aka the scum of society



No, YOU are the scum of society.


----------



## Scott (15 Jul 2004)

I agree with Ghost, beating this guy with his own arms would serve no other purpose than getting a few cheers from those he has angered, the aggressor would do time and this guy would get rich(er) from the publicity. It is sad that the Justice system protects oxygen bandits like this tool.

I think he's just angry because Mommy fitted him with a shock collar so he can't get loose from the property. That's my rant. What's the use? Guys like him use the internet like he does BEACAUSE it is anonymous. This guy would never have the balls to say these things in public, he'd be lynched.

He's not worth the time it would take to email him. Having said that, I am happy to see that some of my fellow members here have signed him up for spam.

Cheers!


----------



## jswift872 (15 Jul 2004)

as mentioned before, if you really hate this guy...just don't go to his site or e-mail him, because you are making his site get more "hits" and you are actually helping him...


----------



## Sundborg (15 Jul 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> uhh, and fighting is never the answer kid.



Sure isn't.   99.9% of matters can be handled without fights.


----------



## Scott (15 Jul 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Wait until he slips up and writes something "hateful" then email tellus or whoever is hosting his site and ask them why they are allowing a a website promoting hate on their server.



Is libel applicable in the context of the Internet? I mean there must be some way to go after this guy that shuts him up or at least draws a retraction. I didn't go to his site and look through the rest of his stuff because, frankly, the post I read about the Military sickened me enough. 

I want to say more but am still very angry about this. It is very disheartening to say the least. There is no defence for this.


----------



## SFontaine (15 Jul 2004)

Guys.. The guy is looking for this response. He doesn't believe what he's writing (Noone could be that stupid) he's just trying to get people worked up. He's a troll.


----------



## mclipper (15 Jul 2004)

That's exactly what he is doing.  Stop letting him get to you.  Stop going to his little site.  Stop e-mailing him.  Haven't you ever heard of just ignore him and he'll go away.  Don't get caught up with that little boy.  Worry more about what grown ups think.


----------



## atticus (16 Jul 2004)

Well, at least we all learned the consequences of cousin-lovin'.


----------



## whitefang2004 (16 Jul 2004)

Don't worry people, real classy dude's days are numbered for sure. I mean, I'm not making any threats or moral judgements here,
but I swear, if he doen't shut up, someone's going to blow him away. And soon.  And personally I hope that when this person does,
they cut his d**k off and when their finished with him, they send him floating off down the gutter so all the tramps can p**s on him.

But Hey, that's just me.


----------



## RCA (16 Jul 2004)

He is kinda like if they cloned a Howard Stern/Rush Limbaugh combo but forget their charm, intelligence, and looks.

This mutt should take a shot at winning a Darwin Award.


----------



## Fruss (16 Jul 2004)

If we continue to talk about him, that's what he wants..  Anyone know the proverb: Say it badly, say it nicely but say it (or something like that, I only know the french version  ;D ). 
So we should just close this thread and stop thinking about him.


----------



## shaboing (17 Jul 2004)

i think what would really be funny is if we did find out where he lives and got a shit load of people who hate him to go to his house and do stuff like tip his car, cause a lot of shit, expose his retardedness to the public *if he actually lives in a city..... not sure though, seems like he is from kinmount(all you ontario peeps should know all about kinmount)* he may be a troll but he still deserves an ass kicking for the shit he has said. but what can ya do, i'm not letting it ruin my day


----------



## Infanteer (17 Jul 2004)

I find it funny that _"would really be funny is if we did find out where he lives and got a shit load of people who hate him to go to his house and do stuff like tip his car, cause a lot of shit"_ and _"expose *his* retardedness to the public"_ are in the same sentence.  Looks like Toobis is doing a good job.


----------



## atticus (17 Jul 2004)

Frank in Vancouver said:
			
		

> If we continue to talk about him, that's what he wants..   Anyone know the proverb: Say it badly, say it nicely but say it (or something like that, I only know the french version   ;D ).
> So we should just close this thread and stop thinking about him.



A little off topic but what is the proverb in french?


----------



## themaskeduser (17 Jul 2004)

i suggest we all keep our cool, by doing anything, we just give this little ignorant child more attention than he deserves, 
the solution is quite simple, ignore people like him, after all attention only breeds more stupidity


----------



## Goober (18 Jul 2004)

I don't think this is a serious site. Rather a joke site, ala http://www.realultimatepower.net


----------



## Goober (18 Jul 2004)

"Facts:



1.    Ninjas are mammals.

2.    Ninjas fight ALL the time.

3.    The purpose of the ninja is to flip out and kill people."


----------



## cpl forrester (18 Jul 2004)

anyone who has sommit to say about vets sould b jailed in my opinion ,to do what they have done for what they thought was right and is a Honor to stand next to them and here there story !!! my opinion is never judge unless you've walk 4 miles in there shoes


----------



## Scratch_043 (18 Jul 2004)

Goober, do you even read a thread before you post??


----------



## Scratch_043 (19 Jul 2004)

Sundborg said:
			
		

> He's the "scum of society."     :threat:
> 
> Here is something a Sgt. from the US army wrote to him; he posted it on one of the pages with a bunch of other fan and hate mail:
> 
> ...


on a page like that, I think he may make up the 'negative responses' that he posts, so as to make the people complaining sound like they are at or below his level, (however impossible that sounds) same goes for the popositive replies.

the real replies are probably printed off, and used to get his rocks off. Knowing that he's pissing us off is why he does this in the first place, as others have already stated.


----------



## commando_wolf63 (19 Jul 2004)

this guy sounds like he's a Trailer trash redneck


----------



## Goober (19 Jul 2004)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Goober, do you even read a thread before you post??



Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't, in this case I read every message before I replied. Whats your point Torn?


----------



## whitefang2004 (19 Jul 2004)

I wonder why this guy calls himself Real Classy Dude. I've seen his pic and there is nothing classy about him.
I bet his parents regret ever having him.
Oh yeah, and get this, a friend of mine tried to E-Mail Real Classy Dude and it turns out that he's closed his inbox
because he couldn't stand the amount of hatemail. How about that eh?


----------



## Lexi (19 Jul 2004)

Just to add to the ninja topic... 

Think I should submit this picture of me to the sightings section?
Let em all know there are indeed ninjas in Canada?  ;D

http://www.freewebs.com/ducimus/MajikNinjaLexi.JPG


----------



## Fruss (19 Jul 2004)

atticus said:
			
		

> Frank in Vancouver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's "Parlez-en en bien, parlez-en en mal, mais parlez-en!!"  maybe you'll be better than me to translate..  I don't have my dictionnary with me!  :


----------



## atticus (20 Jul 2004)

Frank in Vancouver said:
			
		

> It's "Parlez-en en bien, parlez-en en mal, mais parlez-en!!"   maybe you'll be better than me to translate..   I don't have my dictionnary with me!   :



You had it pretty close as far as I can tell. Speak in good, speak in evil, but speak. I take it that it means it doesn't matter if you are saying good things or bad things as long as your saying something. But then again my french is pretty bad .


----------



## K. Ash (20 Jul 2004)

Granted I don't know for sure, but maybe it just has something to do with being heard...speaking up. 


Was the website in question taken down I tried connecting to it last night with no luck.


----------



## dr.no (20 Jul 2004)

I also tried to get to it about five minutes ago and couldn't. Mabey it was taken down... I can only hope


----------



## winchable (20 Jul 2004)

After a bit of detective work:

*Chris Scrimes
PO Box 631
Fort Langley, BC H3R 4X7
Canada
604-202-6424*

Ladies and Gentlemen, meet "Toobis"


----------



## Devlin (20 Jul 2004)

Ahhh Che has the power of the WHOIS query. Nicely done. 

Soooo anyone gonna call this chowder head?


----------



## winchable (20 Jul 2004)

I found that on google actually,
it's amazing what you can do with that thing when you use quotation marks.

I mean yes...I used a whois query.....beware the wrath of El Che


----------



## whitefang2004 (2 Aug 2004)

"Somebody needs to find this jerkoff and have a chat with him."

Muskrat89? I like your thinking but somehow I don't think that just chatting with this guy is going to work.


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (2 Aug 2004)

so you guys don't agree with what this guy is posting.  he has his right to be ignorant and post whatever he likes.  just the same you all have the right not to read what he is posting.  many of the posts on this thread attacking the guy are far less intelligent than what this guy is writing weekly upon his website.  he is using a forum to express his personal opinion and is not forcing you to believe any of it, or even goto his website to read the pieces.  i will even go as so far that some of his pieces are very well articulated arguments on certain issues that make a great deal of sense in the proper context.  

many people fought and died to give the freedom that allows this guy to write what he chooses and by any of threatening him makes you no better than the people who our forefathers had to deafeat to ensure the freedom we now live under.  fine if you choose to email and voice your displeasure that is your right, but posting his name, address, and phone number is asking for trouble and i would implore the mods to delete this info to retain the privacy of this toobis guy.  i want to think that the community on this message board has far more dignity than what has been displayed so far in this thread.  as been posted before the best thing you can do if you do not agree is to simply ignore him.  it probably gives him nothing but joy to see people so riled and respond like a bunch a fools to something, this otherwise insignificant kid, has written.  besides after reading most of his columns it is quite clear life has already dealt this guy a punishment worse than any of you could really give him.  

now i feel i must put a disclaimer in now so no one believes that i think his opinion about veterans and on the military reflects my own, as it does not nor would ever.  i am sure i will still get flamed by the ignorant here that deem me as unpatriotic or uncanadian.  that is fine, but first ask yourself what freedom means to you.


----------



## LanceaLot (2 Aug 2004)

> just the same you all have the right not to read what he is posting.  many of the posts on this thread attacking the guy are far less intelligent than what this guy is writing weekly upon his website.


Agreed. Case and point.


----------



## whitefang2004 (2 Aug 2004)

If all you  two have come here to do is post messages of love and support for Toobis,
I suggest you start up your own thread and post them there. Please don't use this one because you'll 
only get the same kind of hatemail messages as what he's been getting, which, in my opinion, he deserves. OK?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Aug 2004)

This has taken enough bandwidth.


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (2 Aug 2004)

whitefang2004 said:
			
		

> If all you   two have come here to do is post messages of love and support for Toobis,
> I suggest you start up your own thread and post them there. Please don't use this one because you'll
> only get the same kind of hatemail messages as what he's been getting, which, in my opinion, he deserves. OK?



i am just wondering is you even read my post, or should i say understood my post.


----------



## LanceaLot (2 Aug 2004)

> If all you  two have come here to do is post messages of love and support for Toobis,
> I suggest you start up your own thread and post them there. Please don't use this one because you'll
> only get the same kind of hatemail messages as what he's been getting, which, in my opinion, he deserves. OK?


Two points. 
1) By posting your remarks about Toobis and his lovely sight, you are simply playing into his game and making yourself look foolish. Clearly this guy is simply talking out of his butt to get attention. You are giving it to him.
2) The internet is one of the last refuges on this earth where true, and I mean TRUE freedom of expression is still allowed. Toobis's sight may be stupid, but it should never be tampered with or censored as you have suggested just because it says something you do not agree with. SO, no I am not defending his sight, but I am defending his right to be an idiot! Understand?


----------

